# 2015 Tough Mudder Prep/Participation



## thecreeklantern (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey everyone, so Tough Mudder is coming to my town later in the year! For those who don't know what a Tough Mudder is, Tough Mudder is a team-oriented 10-12 mile (18-20 km) obstacle course designed to test physical strength and mental grit. A quick Youtube or Google search would give you a better idea!

Who all on this Forum is planing to participate this year? How are you going to train for it? For those planning to actually compete in the course rather than walk it. I think this Tough Mudder will be great especially for us SOF wannabe's. It will give us a chance to really go hard and test ourselves if we treat it like it's an selection event.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2015)

thecreeklantern said:


> Hey everyone, so Tough Mudder is coming to my town later in the year! For those who don't know what a Tough Mudder is, Tough Mudder is a team-oriented 10-12 mile (18-20 km) obstacle course designed to test physical strength and mental grit. A quick Youtube or Google search would give you a better idea!
> 
> Who all on this Forum is planing to participate this year? How are you going to train for it? For those planning to actually compete in the course rather than walk it. I think this Tough Mudder will be great especially for us SOF wannabe's. It will give us a chance to really go hard and test ourselves if we treat it like it's an selection event.



Are you going to participate?


----------



## thecreeklantern (Apr 6, 2015)

I sure plan on participating this year.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Is this the event:


----------



## thecreeklantern (Apr 6, 2015)

That would be Tough Mudder so yes haha. There will be new&different obstacles tho.


----------

